# Shampoo Recommendations!!



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

I love Isle of Dogs Royal Jelly. It lathers up so nice and rinses out like nothing I've ever seen before.

I also like Chris Christensen products and Cowboy Magic.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

*Earthbath for the Win*

I LOVE the earthbath line! I just bought the mango tango shower/conditioner and the between baths deodorizing spray. Super easy to lather up and rinse off which meant Ranger had to spend less time in the dreaded bathtub. The shampoo wasn't too strong of a smell at all and really got rid of the doggie scent (it had been awhile since Ranger got bathed). His coat afterwards was so silky and soft...not to mention shiny! I couldn't stop running my fingers through his coat for days afterwards. Oh, and it got rid of his dry skin.

I just used the deodorizer spray on him last night after he'd been rough housing all day with different dogs. A lot strong smell than the shampoo, but it smells like mangoes so who cares? I think next I'm going to buy the puppy shampoo since it smells like bubblegum.

Here he is the day after his bath:


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

This is going to sound weird, but I love the smell of Adams Flea and Tick shampoo. I bought it ages ago when I brought a barn kitten home. The poor little guy was crawling with parasites, so I ran out and got this shampoo. I kept it on hand because I live out in the woods here and sometimes the dogs pick up ticks (they are really bad this year). It just makes me feel better using this shampoo when I have to give the dogs a bath. Whatever they put into it is good for their hair. Makes it shiny and it smells great. 

http://www.petco.com/product/102581/Adams-Plus-Flea-and-Tick-Shampoo-for-Dogs-and-Cats.aspx


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I like the Pet Head products. We use the tearless puppy shampoo and a creme rinse that is almost blueberry scented. =)


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

sameli102 said:


> I love Isle of Dogs Royal Jelly. It lathers up so nice and rinses out like nothing I've ever seen before. . . .


Another IOD Royal Jelly user here!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I'll have to check the brand of shampoo we have downstairs but it is a Raspberry scent and smells deLICIOUS! As for conditioner, we use a teenie bit of Pantene Pro-V _for Blondes_!


----------



## chipstone (May 24, 2010)

I really like coat handler 15:1 or coat handler maitenance. they don't change the texture of the coat like most shampoos will. i also really like the best shot system as well. this past weekend i picked up plush puppy natural conditioning shampoo with evening primrose, i love their products but have never used their shampoos before.


----------



## Kwk (Nov 1, 2009)

We also use Earthbath's Mango Tango shampoo and spray and agree with everything Ranger said.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

I've never used Earthbath's shampoo but am highly impressed by the deodorizer spray. I have the almond and vanilla scent.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

We have used and really like the Earthbath Mango Tango products. I never thought we'd switch.....

Until, after coming home from the river on Memorial Day, we realized we were out of her shampoo. Not a big fan of dog/river smell, I remembered a thread I had read on here about homemade shampoo. I looked it up, mixed it, and headed for the tub. We used 1 part soft soap (the milk and honey variety) and 1 part white vinegar. It lathered wonderfully and rinsed out nicely.

She came out with NO smell at all. No lingering river scent, no "wet dog" smell, etc. The (very) slight vinegar smell disipated as she dried. After a nice brushing, we were thrilled with how she looked! She was fluffy (without being too fluffy if you know what I mean), shiny, and smelled SO CLEAN! 

I have to say - I love and am a "pet spa product" junkie, and we never would have been convinced if we hadn't tried it ourselves, but we are sold!


----------



## z&mom (Oct 7, 2006)

We like Chris Christensen - Day to Day. I love how easy it lathers up (Z's coat is really quite water resistant), and it rinses off easily too. It smells a little like coconut and oatmeal.


----------

